
We must consider secure online voting - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/30/we-must-consider-secure-online-voting/
======
sarcasmatwork
Oregon votes by mail. Why not all states jump on the bandwagon?
[https://www.ncsl.org/research/elections-and-campaigns/all-
ma...](https://www.ncsl.org/research/elections-and-campaigns/all-mail-
elections.aspx)

